# Layout html-konform zentrieren



## dsturm (17. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit ohne frames und auf jeden Fall HTML-konform ein Layout (Tabelle) im Browser zu zentrieren. Habe das bisher über einen 100% hohen Layer, oder Tabelle, gelöst. Allerdings ist mir bekannt das die CSS-height Eigenschaft im Netscape 4.0 zB nicht gültig ist.
Klar, diese Version wird wohl kaum noch jemand nutzen, aber da ich gemerkt habe, dass meine bisherige Lösung auf Macs im IE und Netscape nur Mist bringt, suche ich eine wirklich überall funktionierende Lösung zum Zentrieren.


----------



## kurtparis (17. November 2004)

<div align="center"> ...</div>


----------



## dsturm (17. November 2004)

Sorry, da hab ich mich wohl nicht ganz klar ausgedrückt! Mir geht es auch um vertikale Zentrierung. Das bedeutet, auch ein 560px hohe Tabelle soll im Browserfenster vertikal zentriert werden.


----------



## kurtparis (17. November 2004)

<head>
<style type="text/css">
.conteneur {
position:absolute;
left: 50%;
top: 50%;
width: xx px;
height: 560px;
margin-top: -280px;
margin-left: - xx px;}
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div class="conteneur">
inhalt
</div>


----------



## Ultraflip (17. November 2004)

Und wenn Du deine Tabelle, so wie sie ist in eine neue Tabelle kopierst, die aus einer einzigen Zelle besteht, mit den werten Height=100% und width=100% mit den Attributen align=center und valign=center?


----------



## dsturm (17. November 2004)

@Ultraflip: Das Problem ist, das die height-Eigenschaft nicht für den <table>Tag gilt, also nicht wc3valide ist! Mit css könnte man die Höhe sicherlich 100% stretchen, aber das hatte ich ja schon...
Trotzdem danke!

@kurtparis: Versuche gerade deine Version zum Laufen zu bringen, bisher läuft mir dabei meine Tabelle seeeehr weit nach rechts.


----------



## dsturm (17. November 2004)

@kurtparis: Klar hat sie das gemacht, sorry, hab den margin-left wert übersehen! Danke, jetzt gehts.
Mal sehen wie's aufm Mac aussieht... Danke!


----------



## kurtparis (17. November 2004)

Du musst natürlich 
width = durch die breite deiner tabelle in px  und
margin-left =  - hälfte der breite deiner tabelle in px ersetzen


----------



## hela (17. November 2004)

Hallo dsturm,

du darfst bei der Wertangabe in CSS keine Leerzeichen zwischen den Ziffern und der Maßeinheit lassen. Das wird vom Browser sofort bestraft.
Also z.B. so:
"margin-left: *-290px*;"


----------



## dsturm (17. November 2004)

hela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo dsturm,
> 
> du darfst bei der Wertangabe in CSS keine Leerzeichen zwischen den Ziffern und der Maßeinheit lassen. Das wird vom Browser sofort bestraft.
> Also z.B. so:
> "margin-left: *-290px*;"


 Klar, das weiß ich schon, hatte nur die Eigenschaft übersehen. ^^


----------

